# Ride Kink or Burton Blunt???



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I rode my friends 07' Burton Blunt last time and it seemed like a solid board. It was not as stable through powder but it seemed at home in the park. Have you looked into Rome boards? My friend does not take care of his edges and base so maybe that is a problem with control through the thicker stuff. Never had experience with the Kink.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Atomic Alibi

/thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Dubels! i only ride locally in SOcal. bear mtn and snow summit so i dont really have to worry about powder. and with the loooooong lift lines, i dont bomb down the hills coz more waiting for me. i guess i need to know which is more flexible or has more pop.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I ride SoCal too. I hit up Mt. High during the weekdays and big bear during the weekends.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hey ...!!! ride kink ! or BLUNT ?*



handlez said:


> Ride Kink or Burton Blunt
> 
> my girl got me a snowboard for christmas so i need you guys help and input.
> 
> ...


WELL ! IM a rider 15 yrs experience snowboarding and 30 yrs on surfing ...so you decide !

Kink im buying now today one kink 152 2008 becouse has the right dimentions for park .. rails boxes and butter, so no powder dud in this board think like a skater.

Blunt ?? well i benn riding burton unincs 156 ,158 and i think is the best board all around for jumps but you need experience, best burtons board.

5,8 long and 165 lbs. 

so i need edges from 118 to 120 ...jibbing short edges ...but you sacriface control in ice conditions .

all matters is what do you want to do this winter !! other wise i can snack all day long on shapes or names ..

good luck body.. remember is you who are number one and you have to be conected to your board so you can make what you want ..like riding a horse.''


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

go with the ride kink. its got a little more flex than the blunt and ive said it alot i saw a kid come in with the topsheet cracked on the first day of riding, too hard or not idk what happend but he went with the ride kink. also rides customer service is really good with all their products becaues k2 runs em. ride = great quailty in the park. you will advance your park riding with it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

well the three softest boards that i know of are the rome artifact, ride kink, and the k2 www. i've personally ridden the www (world wide weapon) and fell in love. the board literally made me better in one day, i was landing tricks i'd never even tried before. i highly recommend the santa cruz fusion or jon kooley. the kooley is kinda a suped up version of the fusion. they're both twin tip and they have a deeper sidecut on the heelside to help with heelside turns (everyone knows you don't turn as well on your heelside). I don't know anything specific about the blunt, but i've heard of people snapping tails on dom's and even last years unincs. the weapon is about the same price as the kink or blunt too. i love the longer effective edge, i could rock the 148, but i like the 151 cause it gives me the control of a 156, it actually made a noticable difference.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> go with the ride kink. its got a little more flex than the blunt and ive said it alot i saw a kid come in with the topsheet cracked on the first day of riding, too hard or not idk what happend but he went with the ride kink. also rides customer service is really good with all their products becaues k2 runs em. ride = great quailty in the park. you will advance your park riding with it.


You having a made up story about a burton product breaking? NEVER!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the Kink a lot myself. I have also never seen/had any problems riding a blunt. Both are great jib specific boards. The Kink is actually a good bit stiffer than the Blunt though, not the opposite as was said above.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like ski companies who dissed snowboarding as "mere fad" back in the day, but then dropped in for profit once they realized the fad wasn't "just a fad." Even worse, are snowboard companies that sell-out to those very same ski companies. And then, at the *very bottom* of the barrel, are snowboard companies who sold-out to ski comanies, and who have used blantantlly homophobic ads to dis on other snowboard companies. 

That said, *FUCK RIDE*.

Get the Blunt, or any of the other non-Ride boards people have mentioned.

BTW: Tons of people ride Dom's and Blunts at my local park. I've never seen anyone have a problem with those decks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> You having a made up story about a burton product breaking? NEVER!


wow suck a dick what do you want me to do send you the fucking board from burton via mail considering they prolly trashed it already? wow. you really do have your heart set on burton. face it every board breaks burtons break more frequently. your such a dumbass. lemme guess you learned 270 bs noseslides on a 10 ft box thats 6 ft wide and now you think your the shit? yup that sounds accurate. idk how you want me to prove it to you but here ya go. since i work at zumiez and we carry MOSTLY BURTON PRODUCTS! why am i trying to get him/other people to ride other things rather than burton? oh yeah thats because this is a forum where you tell people what is best for them. hm. sounds like your a fucking dumbass. and i dont care if i sware maybe i have fuckin tourettes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the slimewalls on the Kink. I haven't been able to tell if they actually do anything yet, but they look and seem cool. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

sedition said:


> I don't like ski companies who dissed snowboarding as "mere fad" back in the day, but then dropped in for profit once they realized the fad wasn't "just a fad." Even worse, are snowboard companies that sell-out to those very same ski companies. And then, at the *very bottom* of the barrel, are snowboard companies who sold-out to ski comanies, and who have used blantantlly homophobic ads to dis on other snowboard companies.
> 
> That said, *FUCK RIDE*.
> 
> ...


you know i have come to realize that most problems with boards happen in the beginning of the season so maybe and just maybe people that i see just got lemons and not a quailty board that is a possibility but i still dont trust em. id rather be different and stand out of the crowd than have someone go "oh, theres yet again another burton in the park." and what does ride have to do with snowboarding having to be a "fad?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> I like the Kink a lot myself. I have also never seen/had any problems riding a blunt. Both are great jib specific boards. The Kink is actually a good bit stiffer than the Blunt though, not the opposite as was said above.


i beg to differ. take the bindings off of both boards and flex em on your feet. when your out there strapped in the flexpoint gets tossed around with your binding placement. the kink can be more flexible in more areas than the blunt and vise versa. ive taken the kink and the blunt side by side blunt with the infinite ride and kink out of the box and the kink was more flexible when i flexed the blunt first which i exerted more energy opun then didnt i? and less on the kink? oh yeah i think i did.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> id rather be different and stand out of the crowd than have someone go "oh, theres yet again another burton in the park."


Right. You want to be different, just like everyone else. Hey, guess what? Your not a unique little snowflake. Beside, we all know the important part of snowboarding is making sure someone from the crowd dosn't look down on you becuase of the type of board your riding. So funny. The people who want to be "different" and "stand out" are the ones who collapse into conformity that everyone can pericieve, aside from them. Always remeber, "the average person thinks he isn't."



> and what does ride have to do with snowboarding having to be a "fad?"


Owned by K2...and K2 didin't want much to do with the "fad" back in the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> wow suck a dick what do you want me to do send you the fucking board from burton via mail considering they prolly trashed it already? wow. you really do have your heart set on burton. face it every board breaks burtons break more frequently. your such a dumbass. lemme guess you learned 270 bs noseslides on a 10 ft box thats 6 ft wide and now you think your the shit? yup that sounds accurate. idk how you want me to prove it to you but here ya go. since i work at zumiez and we carry MOSTLY BURTON PRODUCTS! why am i trying to get him/other people to ride other things rather than burton? oh yeah thats because this is a forum where you tell people what is best for them. hm. sounds like your a fucking dumbass. and i dont care if i sware maybe i have fuckin tourettes.


I ride a skate naner with bent metal biscuit bindings brosef so I am prety far from having my heart totally set on Burton. I have owned a couple of there boards in the past, still own one, have another one in the mail and know tons of people up here in Big Sky country who ride them and beat the shit out of them. The area I live in is super big on skiing/snowboarding and snowsports are absolutely huge at the school I go to so I have had the oppurtunity to ride a good number of stuff. I have never seen the incredibly widespread and rediculous problems with Burton anything that you are constantly speaking of. I have also never said anything about me being the shit. I am only pointing out your continuously innacurate and largely retarded posts as you go along. If I piss you off, quit posting stupid stuff that you don't know about. Furthermore, for someone who is supposedly a manager at zumiez, you seem to have an incredible lack of understanding about a wide selection of snowboarding equipment so I put my track money on that being full of shit too. :thumbsdown:

Thanks.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> ...this is a forum where you tell people what is best for them.


God forbid that people are given objective information and allowed to think for themselves.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

prob not too smart to have a conniption fit posting under the name 'zumiezrep'.............


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Zumiez, stop posting. You just get yourself in trouble. You're a toughass over the internet, big fucking whoop. Until you learn self-control, get off these forums. Thanks.

That being said, I have a Kink and love it. I'll be honest though, the things nothing but a jib stick. I take it off of small kickers, but that's all. No big ones with the Kink, it's too buttery. Also, it's not great for freeriding. It's not horrible, but at high speeds it can get pretty slopy.

Are you planning to stay in the park most of the time or free ride also? Throw us some percentages, and what you like to do in the park and we can help you out more


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> I ride a skate naner with bent metal biscuit bindings brosef so I am prety far from having my heart totally set on Burton. I have owned a couple of there boards in the past, still own one, have another one in the mail and know tons of people up here in Big Sky country who ride them and beat the shit out of them. The area I live in is super big on skiing/snowboarding and snowsports are absolutely huge at the school I go to so I have had the oppurtunity to ride a good number of stuff. I have never seen the incredibly widespread and rediculous problems with Burton anything that you are constantly speaking of. I have also never said anything about me being the shit. I am only pointing out your continuously innacurate and largely retarded posts as you go along. If I piss you off, quit posting stupid stuff that you don't know about. Furthermore, for someone who is supposedly a manager at zumiez, you seem to have an incredible lack of understanding about a wide selection of snowboarding equipment so I put my track money on that being full of shit too. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Thanks.


"you seem to have an incredible lack of understanding about a wide selection of snowboarding equipment" thats funny because im tellin the kid not to hop on the bandwaggon and get a burton and go away from them and get a true park board. maybe its just the shit that i see break is lemons with defects from early in the season but i still dont like it. im not full of shit its the internet theres no way i can prove that to you. and you dont piss me off, dont think that highly about yourself.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

sedition said:


> I don't like ski companies who dissed snowboarding as "mere fad" back in the day, but then dropped in for profit once they realized the fad wasn't "just a fad." Even worse, are snowboard companies that sell-out to those very same ski companies. And then, at the *very bottom* of the barrel, are snowboard companies who sold-out to ski comanies, and who have used blantantlly homophobic ads to dis on other snowboard companies.
> 
> That said, *FUCK RIDE*.
> 
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way Sedition but if you hated companies who dissed snowboarding because it was just a fad, you'd hate pretty much every ski area in the United States for what they did back in the day. Ride makes good shit, or atleast their bindings (that's all I've personally had). I'm sure I'm wrong but I had to ask.

Oh yeah, lol, and homophobic people have feelings too.

Sorry man, Zumeizrep gets me all fired up haha


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Don't take this the wrong way Sedition but if you hated companies who dissed snowboarding because it was just a fad, you'd hate pretty much every ski area in the United States for what they did back in the day.


Yeah, I was riding in '86. I know how it was "back in the day." However, I need the mountains to ride, I don't need the ski company band-wagon jumpers. Besides, Ride has those three strikes against them, not just one.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

This is my view on things.

If it's a good product, who the fuck cares?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

sedition said:


> Yeah, I was riding in '86. I know how it was "back in the day." However, I need the mountains to ride, I don't need the ski company band-wagon jumpers. Besides, Ride has those three strikes against them, not just one.


I just had to throw that out there. Hard to argue with a man thats been riding since I was 4 years old :laugh: That said, I wouldn't trade either of my pairs of Ride SPIs for any binding on the market, even if they are made by a "used to be" whore ski company.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I just had to throw that out there. Hard to argue with a man thats been riding since I was 4 years old :laugh: That said, I wouldn't trade either of my pairs of Ride SPIs for any binding on the market, even if they are made by a "used to be" whore ski company.


There is nothing wrong with buying Ride stuff, and I don't believe he's saying this either. It's just his personal choice not to support the ski companies, and I am the same way. In no way would I condemn someone for buying Ride or K2 etc or bash them because of my philosophy and try to pass it onto others, its just what I choose to do with my money, and there is no right or wrong answer. And maybe also some bitterness from my old Elan snowboard:laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

No question, Ride makes good products. 

When you buy shit (i.e. ANYTHING), there are a zillion things to consider. Issue X may be a huge factor for one person, and not and issue at all for another. Perosnally, "politics" are a huge part of my life, and is thus a large factor in who I choose to support. I am very vocal in my politics, and will challange others on theirs (for no other reason than to get them to think about their beliefs, and me to think about mine). However, I am not going to place myself on ANY mountain top, or ethical higher ground, becuase I buy product X and you buy product Y. (like some other people on this forum seem to do)

That said, you *can* shop to make the world a better place.


----------



## Local Boarder (Jan 22, 2008)

alaric said:


> This is my view on things.
> 
> If it's a good product, who the fuck cares?


Preach it. Good product and provides jobs. People can change their views. The other guy knows that being involved in politics. I'm sure there is something in your life you didn't like at first because it was different. Not everyone understood snowboarding at first. I'm assuming they are not trying to put an end to snowboarding. All is well


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

zumiezrep24 said:


> "you seem to have an incredible lack of understanding about a wide selection of snowboarding equipment" thats funny because im tellin the kid not to hop on the bandwaggon and get a burton and go away from them and get a true park board. maybe its just the shit that i see break is lemons with defects from early in the season but i still dont like it. im not full of shit its the internet theres no way i can prove that to you. and you dont piss me off, dont think that highly about yourself.


Don't be such a sophists. Look at all the facts and think outside the box before you make a decision. You seek information that belittles burton products and thus, thats all you see. I have given you a ton of information to use, yet you continue to ignore all of the facts and revert back to he-says-she-says bull shit. Your not out to help anyone, your out to validate your opinion. 

If you took a more scientific route in defending your claims, perhaps people would take you serious.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

sedition said:


> Your not a unique little snowflake.


Burton Catalog? lol


And Zumiez' with regards to fad/bandwagon: NOONE HERE, is defending burton because of any sort of Bandwagon/Fad. Actually, it seems very few people on these boards ride Burtons.
HOWEVER, that does not mean that they make poor products. IT ALSO, does NOT mean that Burton should be hated on.
You keep ignoring what everyone says, and keep preaching your Burton hatred. 
Truth be told, I don't think ANYONE pays attention to what who rides. The whole season, I have yet to actually pay ANY attention to some riders board. SO stop whoring your bandwagon!

The Fact is, these boards, are made in the same plants, are pressed the same way, etc etc. Why? because NO company, unless a gigantic ski conglomeration or Burton (they ARE the biggest snowboard company) will be able to afford to have their own factory. As SUCH, even Burton outsources their boards to other companies' factories (Any Burton board that is made, say, in Austria).
This is also why the M3 Discord has won the Goodwood award, and why M3 had multiple boards in the Futuresnowboarding/Transworld reviews. Because the company had had these boards, pressed at/by a reputable factory.

Someone, correct me if I'm wrong, but, the only reason that GNU, LibTech, Roxy, can afford to say "made in america" is because Mervin has a plant somewhere in America. /?
Rome, also an american brand, is too small to have their own plant if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Burton Catalog? lol
> 
> 
> And Zumiez' with regards to fad/bandwagon: NOONE HERE, is defending burton because of any sort of Bandwagon/Fad. Actually, it seems very few people on these boards ride Burtons.
> ...


Yeah Merv has probably the biggest snowboard manufacturing plant in the United states next to Burton. A lot of boards are made at various ski manufacuring plants also.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

the way i see it, k2 and the rest of them are businesses. of course they would be resistant to the introduction of another sport that cuts into their bottom line. once they recognized that it wasn't a fad and would be worth it to make the investment and start producing snowboarding products they did. 

did they do anything shady? were snowboarders disappearing or being "marginalized"??


----------

